# Tough Life



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Poor Zailey... she has it so rough. *sigh* I pity the poor girl....











ETA: In fact.. they all do.


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

they are adorable! and the pups are getting so big! yeah, it looks like they have it really rough...poor things. you should send them to visit me so they can relax a little :biggrin:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww, the poor, poor babies!
Linsey how is Mousse doing?
I can only see part of him in one of the pictures.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Those poor poor puppies. There ought to be a law, I tell ya. On too much CUTENESS!!! Haha! Great pics! They all look so snugable!!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Janet At Nutro said:


> Awww, the poor, poor babies!
> Linsey how is Mousse doing?
> I can only see part of him in one of the pictures.


Mousse is doing wonderful, thank you for asking! I know, I've been awful at posting recent pics, even these are a couple weeks old. I will take some of him to post soon, promise!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

NEGLECT!!! Those dogs have it soooo rough!!! 

:wink:

They're living the good life thats for dang sure!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Wow you are such a slave driver!!:tongue:

But seriously, they look so happy and they are all VERY cute! :happy:


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

oh my gosh! How HORRIBLE! poor, poor neglected dogs. I think they should all come live with me!:wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Timber'









I do have pretty unhappy animals. Poor danes.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I love your pack family!!! I miss them all....all gorgeous dogs!!!  

PS....I can't wait to meet Timber. She's so damn pretty.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Such horrible abuse should be reported - if you send them here I'll keep quiet about it though - just want to save the babies! LOL They are beautiful. I love Danes I adore merles. You have a lovely pack.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

They are beautiful, I love them all ... beautiful beautiful beautiful :tongue1:


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow they are all so beautiful! I love, love, love Timber!! She's gorgeous, like the rest of them


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'll take the brindle please. Since you are abusing them and all. Oh you have two brindles I'll take them both. And then I won't have a husband.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My dogs saw these pics and they want to come live at your house.....LOL! So cute...all of them!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Can I be one of your dogs? I'd love to be that miserable :wink: They are all so cute, i love the one of them all napping on Jon!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there's a human on their couch. is that allowed?


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Soooooooo adorable! What amazing dogs you have!

I have to ask though.. I ask only because every time I see pictures, they look so calm..

But, are they always lazy?! I feel like my boys are just CRAZY hyper all the time. LOL. I mean, mastiffs are supposed to be lazy.. but my crazy boxer gets them all hyped up! GRRR!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Sheer abused pooches. Those cushions could have been plumped up and no blanket for them? tut tut!! 

LOVELY to see. )


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Looking at your wonderful photos brought a BIG smile to my face-an unusual occurrence this early in the AM. You, your hubby & the dogs are just plain Pitiful! They are gorgeous! So good to put names with faces.  Lovely Zailey; is Mousse the fur ball curled up in the 0 I had no idea that a dog that large could make itself so small; Timber looks like a real sweetie. More, more.


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

Oops, who is the other baby?


----------

